# ONEBET 5M Daily Jackpot Winner Shares Tips on Winning



## Cecilia-123 (Nov 10, 2020)

​





*
A lot of football enthusiasts have been found to love placing multiple tickets due to the possibility of stacking up odds and increasing the possible win. However, there’s no such thing as a guaranteed win, and we have lost a large amount of money when we are playing.
Martin Mwenda, the winner of 5M 04-11-2020 GG/NG Daily Jackpot after placing UGX 1000 at ONEBET - one of the new launched sports betting companies in Uganda. 

We had an opportunity to talk to Martin, one of the Daily Jackpot winners produced by ONEBET. A hit product by ONEBET that allows their customers to create combination tickets daily.
He shares his story of how he bet UGX 1000 and managed to walk away with UGX 5M.

Martin, an online marketing manager, expressed that he first found out about ONEBET online, saying "I was promoting my product on the internet and had seen someone talking about ONEBET being the best and most trustworthy betting company by accident, and yes, it is true. You can always count on ONEBET." There are two hit kinds of ways of betting on this platform - Daily Jackpot and Intimate Bet.
He said, “ after trying these two hit betting ways, I prefer Daily Jackpot!”

What is Daily Jackpot?




*​*

Different from the ordinary Grand Jackpot, Daily Jackpot gives fast payout. Usually, there will be 8 or 13 selected matches from the official leagues. It takes less stake amount that deserves your playing. When you correctly-predict all matches, you can get a UGX 5M prize immediately. No sharing prize, just UGX 5M for correctly-predicted customers.
There are two kinds of Daily Jackpot: 3 way and GG/NG. Martin told us that the time was his first time trying on GG/NG and good luck blessed him. 



How did Martin get UGX 5M just using UGX 1000 at Daily Jackpot?

As a football enthusiast, Martin never missed a match he loved. “All the latest news of football is available on websites, therefore I usually search news”, said Martin.
When the 04-11-2020 Daily GG/NG Jackpot was launched on ONEBET, He knew his chance came. After making all the correct predictions he believed, he was waiting for the results all night. Martin said:“ When all the results came out, I was too excited to sleep.”

How will his big win help to support his future plans?*

*
Martin plans to use his BIG WIN money to invest in his company and be a shareholder of the company. He loves the company he works for, saying “I am currently following my heart and doing what I like. I will also use my win to boost my business.”

When he was asked about what others should do, Martin said "Come and join ONEBET and become a winner like me. I am the lucky winner of today but you too can try your luck by betting small and winning BIG! ONEBET is transparent, trustworthy and gives excellent customer support. The Daily Jackpot on this platform really deserves trying. The advantages of betting here are numerous. Primarily they include the vast choice of jackpots, the excellent football markets, the wide choice of other playing ways. What must be mentioned again is the Daily Jackpot.
The Daily Jackpot must give you a different experience. Compared with other platforms, ONEBET must be your best choice."



*​
*More details are here: https://www.onebet.ug/en/dailyJackpot

ONEBET web: https://www.onebet.ug/en/*

*ONEBET Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/onebetug/

*​


----------

